# Barking mad?



## worplesdon (6 mo ago)

Jack's a little sweetheart until he's around other dogs, or he sees a cat, then he can't stop barking. He's not aggressive though. Obviously he thinks barking is enough. I asked another Havanese owner if her dog barked a lot. She said yes. Is this a Havanese trait?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's a dog trait. Dogs bark.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Some dogs bark more than others, and I don't know that it is necessarily associated with specific breeds as much as their family traits and upbringing. (Except perhaps for chihuahuas and some small poodles?  ) 

Having a non-barky dog was important to me, along with other things, so I paid attention to the littermates and other adult dogs in his line. (They didn't bark much.) Tucker didn't bark hardly at all and if he did I discouraged it. By the time my sweet boy was nearly 14, (when he passed,) I could probably count on all my fingers and toes the number of times he barked in his precious life. He did have a soft kind of grumble or "boof" under his breath, but that was all I needed for an alert. 😇


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I discourage barking for all the pups. If they alert bark I walk to whatever window they are at to take a look and then tell them it’s ok I’ve got it now. That usually does he trick. Issac hasn’t barked much yet but when he does I tell him I have it then redirect his attention to something else. Leo will bark at people or dogs walking up on the street. He also has a whoo whoo kind of thing he does when excited such as when we get up in the morning or come back from an errand. The only dog I couldn’t train out of excess barking was a Pembroke corgi/Jack Russel mix (Zoe). She lived to 15 years and LOVED the sound of her own voice!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Some dogs bark more than others, and I don't know that it is necessarily associated with specific breeds as much as their family traits and upbringing. (Except perhaps for chihuahuas and some small poodles?  )
> 
> Having a non-barky dog was important to me, along with other things, so I paid attention to the littermates and other adult dogs in his line. (They didn't bark much.) Tucker didn't bark hardly at all and if he did I discouraged it. By the time my sweet boy was nearly 14, (when he passed,) I could probably count on all my fingers and toes the number of times he barked in his precious life. He did have a soft kind of grumble or "boof" under his breath, but that was all I needed for an alert. 😇


I agree with this. Mine do alarm bark at the door, which I think is unavoidable if you have multiple dogs. But they stop when I tell them to. Kodi is a demand barker, but I let him get away with that when he was young, not knowing any better. I didn’t let the others do this because I knew more by the time they came along!

If you want a dog that doesn’t bark, get a Basenji, but then be prepared for a WHOLE different experience, LOL!


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Alert barking is definitely something mine does (only if someone knocks on the door) but I’m fine with it because it stops within 2 seconds (as soon as i get up, hold up a hand and say “ok i got it”).

Mine is definitely more vocal though. She will excited bark when “dad” wakes up, playgrowls while wrestling, makes a weird cat like noise to get my attention, grumbles if something is not to her liking, she even often makes a cute, high-pitched noise while yawning. She is just naturally vocal and likes to express herself I think. I have videos of her at like 11-12 weeks in puppy class confidently strutting up to the instructor and giving him a loud roo-roo-roo as a happy greeting. I shouldve known then I have a vocal little girl on my hands!

She luckily isnt “reactive” though. She will pass a million people and dogs on the street everyday and not bark at them. Rare exception if it’s pitch black out and a large dog appears out of nowhere (i find that understandable). Even in that instance, she’ll stop after 2-3 seconds of saying her piece. 

I think every dog has a different personality type/vocal level even amongst dogs of the same breed


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

My dogs both bark but I wouldn’t call it excessive and it has never bothered me. However, right now they are being a bit of a pain barking wise. We moved our cows into a pasture where the dogs can see them from the house out of our glass door. They never bark at the cows at other parts of our property, however the dogs seem to think the cows are infringing on their territory! They are barking up a storm when they see the cows!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Mudpuppymama - hopefully the pups will get used to the new cow arrangement before it’s time to put the cows back in the other pasture!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> My dogs both bark but I wouldn’t call it excessive and it has never bothered me. However, right now they are being a bit of a pain barking wise. We moved our cows into a pasture where the dogs can see them from the house out of our glass door. They never bark at the cows at other parts of our property, however the dogs seem to think the cows are infringing on their territory! They are barking up a storm when they see the cows!


They want to go out and herd them! LOL!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

My Hav is not a barker at all. Not when someone comes to the door or at random things. When he is with another dog and they bark, he will let out a woof and act surprised that he can woof. But it is one woof. Maybe 10 woofs in 5 years.
He did bark and howl when I first got him. He had separation anxiety and would bark when left alone. But that was short term for maybe his first month.
I think barking is more common when there is more than one dog of any breed in a household. Not a Havanese trait though.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Pucks104 said:


> Mudpuppymama - hopefully the pups will get used to the new cow arrangement before it’s time to put the cows back in the other pasture!


The cows are actually quite far away. I am wondering about the long distance eyesight of two 14 year olds. Perhaps they do not recognize them as cows at this distance and think they are big giant unknown blobs walking around!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> They want to go out and herd them! LOL!


Perhaps there is still time to teach them something useful. I don’t think they have learned anything too useful yet. I am picturing a yorkie and Havanese herding cattle…hmmm. Most likely they will start a stampede.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

It might be they are hearing more than seeing and are unsure what is making the sound. We have a hill behind the house and they dogs will sometimes look out the patio door and bark. I look and see nothing but then within a couple minutes the deer herd will come into view.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Perhaps there is still time to teach them something useful. I don’t think they have learned anything too useful yet. I am picturing a yorkie and Havanese herding cattle…hmmm. Most likely they will start a stampede.


If you try it, we want video! LOL!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

One of the women at our dog club tried duck herding with her Havanese. She said it didn’t go well because he was too mouthy with the ducks. She did put a TDX on him which was an accomplishment so you could try for a herding title! Havs are little so they might function like corgis in that when the cows kick the dog is short enough that the kick misses them.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Tere said:


> My Hav is not a barker at all. Not when someone comes to the door or at random things. When he is with another dog and they bark, he will let out a woof and act surprised that he can woof. But it is one woof. Maybe 10 woofs in 5 years.
> He did bark and howl when I first got him. He had separation anxiety and would bark when left alone. But that was short term for maybe his first month.
> I think barking is more common when there is more than one dog of any breed in a household. Not a Havanese trait though.


I do think two dogs can help set each other off. Mia is the guilty one here!!!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Pucks104 said:


> It might be they are hearing more than seeing and are unsure what is making the sound. We have a hill behind the house and they dogs will sometimes look out the patio door and bark. I look and see nothing but then within a couple minutes the deer herd will come into view.


I was wondering about smell. Those little noses can probably smell them long before they see them. The cows rarely make noise.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> If you try it, we want video! LOL!


My husband watches a YouTube channel where a guy uses his Dachshund to track deer. It is amazing. I didn’t realize the Dachshunds were used for hunting. Another potential use for mine, although tramping through the woods means TICKS!!!!!


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

mudpuppymama said:


> I do think two dogs can help set each other off. Mia is the guilty one here!!!


Definitely. This summer my sister's corgi did NOT trust the big whale pool floats moving by themselves across the pool in the wind. She'd start up and Piper would rush to her side to back her up, while not even looking in the right direction, clearly having no idea what they were even barking at. 🤣 Just a general "i dont know what the threat is, but i have your back, sis!" 🤣


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

NotAMuggle said:


> Definitely. This summer my sister's corgi did NOT trust the big whale pool floats moving by themselves across the pool in the wind. She'd start up and Piper would rush to her side to back her up, while not even looking in the right direction, clearly having no idea what they were even barking at. 🤣 Just a general "i dont know what the threat is, but i have your back, sis!" 🤣


Oh yeah! The second dog starts barking to support their buddy, even if the second dog has no clue what their buddy is barking about!!! Mia is guilty of starting things off. Even though yorkies are supposed barkers, mine is not, but he is a loyal supporter of Mia!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> My husband watches a YouTube channel where a guy uses his Dachshund to track deer. It is amazing. I didn’t realize the Dachshunds were used for hunting. Another potential use for mine, although tramping through the woods means TICKS!!!!!


Except I am pretty sure they are meant for hunting badgers, not deer… their short legs are not an advantage when it comes to keeping up with deer! LOL!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Except I am pretty sure they are meant for hunting badgers, not deer… their short legs are not an advantage when it comes to keeping up with deer! LOL!


He uses his Dachshund to track deer that the hunters have shot. So he is not hunting live deer. Nose work!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NotAMuggle said:


> Definitely. This summer my sister's corgi did NOT trust the big whale pool floats moving by themselves across the pool in the wind. She'd start up and Piper would rush to her side to back her up, while not even looking in the right direction, clearly having no idea what they were even barking at. 🤣 Just a general "i dont know what the threat is, but i have your back, sis!" 🤣


Kodi is like that. He has NO idea what the others are barking at, but feels the need to join in. He is always the last to stop too. He always has to give one more big “woof” after I tell them to stop. HAS to have the last word!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Kodi is like that. He has NO idea what the others are barking at, but feels the need to join in. He is always the last to stop too. He always has to give one more big “woof” after I tell them to stop. HAS to have the last word!


At least Kodi WILL stop! Cannot say that about Mia always!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> At least Kodi WILL stop! Cannot say that about Mia always!


When Perry is barking he will only stop if I go and stand in front of him. I guess he doesn't trust that I am aware of whatever situation he is alerting me to if I'm still across the room


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Melissa Brill said:


> When Perry is barking he will only stop if I go and stand in front of him. I guess he doesn't trust that I am aware of whatever situation he is alerting me to if I'm still across the room


Ahh I will have to try that with my Chatty Cathy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> When Perry is barking he will only stop if I go and stand in front of him. I guess he doesn't trust that I am aware of whatever situation he is alerting me to if I'm still across the room


Oh, mine DEFINITELY want me to go to the door and make SURE it’s not a robber! LOL!

The funny thing is, the cleaning people say they don’t make a PEEP when they come in if I’m not home… some scary watch dogs!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> Oh, mine DEFINITELY want me to go to the door and make SURE it’s not a robber! LOL!
> 
> The funny thing is, the cleaning people say they don’t make a PEEP when they come in if I’m not home… some scary watch dogs!


Hubby says that Perry doesn't bark when I'm not home - guess he doesn't think hubby is worth protecting (or needs protection) ? LOL


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Melissa Brill said:


> Hubby says that Perry doesn't bark when I'm not home - guess he doesn't think hubby is worth protecting (or needs protection) ? LOL


Maybe hubby is doing something you don’t know about?


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

mudpuppymama said:


> Maybe hubby is doing something you don’t know about?


The reason I say this is that whenever my in laws “babysit” them, they are both perfect angels. They lay around sleeping most the time and never try to go out constantly and look for moles. I accuse the in laws of giving them some kind of happy juice.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

From ShamaPapa:

Her Royal Highness is a bit of a barker. However, a lot of it is as neighborhood instigator. We have quite a few barky dogs in our neighborhood. Her majesty doesn't typically bark with them. However, if the neighborhood is completely quiet and her majesty is outside, she will undoubtedly notice and start barking and howling until some dog responds. That starts up the whole neighborhood. Shama then stops barking and triumphantly walks back into the house. It is good to be the Queen!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> Maybe hubby is doing something you don’t know about?


I think it's like kids - they'll cry when they know they'll get a reaction and don't when they know they won't


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> Her Royal Highness is a bit of a barker. However, a lot of it is as neighborhood instigator. We have quite a few barky dogs in our neighborhood. Her majesty doesn't typically bark with them. However, if the neighborhood is completely quiet and her majesty is outside, she will undoubtedly notice and start barking and howling until some dog responds. That starts up the whole neighborhood. Shama then stops barking and triumphantly walks back into the house. It is good to be the Queen!


 Our dogs are the opposite. If the other dogs in the neighborhood are quiet, ours will be too. If they are out and bark... challenge on!


----------



## PAViridian (Dec 11, 2011)

Sam didn’t bark much. Usually just to let my family know someone was at the door or something like that. The only time he was excessive about it was if two family friends visited. For some reason he just _had_ to bark his fool head off about those people! Otherwise he made other noises, quiet boofs and mrrrs when he was playing or just ‘talking’ to us. If Sam wanted something he’d resolutely set a paw on me and give me a certain kind of look. So far, Nico only barks at his reflection; otherwise he’s mostly made mrrr sounds. We introduced Nico to one of the men Sam barked at and thankfully Nico did not feel the need to loudly let us know how he felt.

Although I am told Sam would out and out howl whenever I was not at home, he did _not_ like it when that happened. Very rarely did, since I’m pretty much home all the time. Hopefully Nico doesn’t get as stressed when I have to leave the house.

Sam did meet some cows, and he thought he could take ‘em all on! Little dude had a solid case of Little Dog Syndrome.


----------



## MamaLovesTchotchke (5 mo ago)

NotAMuggle said:


> Alert barking is definitely something mine does (only if someone knocks on the door) but I’m fine with it because it stops within 2 seconds (as soon as i get up, hold up a hand and say “ok i got it”).
> 
> Mine is definitely more vocal though. She will excited bark when “dad” wakes up, playgrowls while wrestling, makes a weird cat like noise to get my attention, grumbles if something is not to her liking, she even often makes a cute, high-pitched noise while yawning. She is just naturally vocal and likes to express herself I think. I have videos of her at like 11-12 weeks in puppy class confidently strutting up to the instructor and giving him a loud roo-roo-roo as a happy greeting. I shouldve known then I have a vocal little girl on my hands!
> 
> ...


This sounds just like my guy!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

PAViridian said:


> Sam didn’t bark much. Usually just to let my family know someone was at the door or something like that. The only time he was excessive about it was if two family friends visited. For some reason he just _had_ to bark his fool head off about those people! Otherwise he made other noises, quiet boofs and mrrrs when he was playing or just ‘talking’ to us. If Sam wanted something he’d resolutely set a paw on me and give me a certain kind of look. So far, Nico only barks at his reflection; otherwise he’s mostly made mrrr sounds. We introduced Nico to one of the men Sam barked at and thankfully Nico did not feel the need to loudly let us know how he felt.
> 
> Although I am told Sam would out and out howl whenever I was not at home, he did _not_ like it when that happened. Very rarely did, since I’m pretty much home all the time. Hopefully Nico doesn’t get as stressed when I have to leave the house.
> 
> Sam did meet some cows, and he thought he could take ‘em all on! Little dude had a solid case of Little Dog Syndrome.


I do recall now that Mia did “bark her fool head off” as you say at a couple people during the past 14 years. I have absolutely no clue what this was all about. It was very embarrassing I have to admit.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

NotAMuggle said:


> Alert barking is definitely something mine does (only if someone knocks on the door) but I’m fine with it because it stops within 2 seconds (as soon as i get up, hold up a hand and say “ok i got it”).
> 
> Mine is definitely more vocal though. She will excited bark when “dad” wakes up, playgrowls while wrestling, makes a weird cat like noise to get my attention, grumbles if something is not to her liking, she even often makes a cute, high-pitched noise while yawning. She is just naturally vocal and likes to express herself I think. I have videos of her at like 11-12 weeks in puppy class confidently strutting up to the instructor and giving him a loud roo-roo-roo as a happy greeting. I shouldve known then I have a vocal little girl on my hands!
> 
> ...


I don't feel that Perry barks a lot - though when he goes from 0 (lying quietly) to "the world is coming to an end" barking which is very startling when you're quietly watching tv or reading. He barks at anyone at the door (understandable) and I assume sometimes at certain cars or deer outside - but not all the time so not always sure what it is about.

He has started demand barking - even though he gets nothing for it - for example when I get his food and then take it upstairs he'll run up and stand at the closed door and bark at it til I get up the stairs and open it then he will sometimes (not always) run to his bed and bark at me for his food. He never gets it immediately when he does that, I usually will put it on the desk and then wait a few minutes to give it to him.

He is also very reactive to other dogs (and sometimes people, especially men) and will bark at them - with the dogs though he will sometimes act as if he wants to tear their heads off! Still working to understand why some dogs elicit this reaction and not others.

He is, however, extremely vocal - he has a completely adorable "aroorooroo" that is often in "demand" situations and he "growls" a lot. I put that in quotes because while sometimes it is really a growl (esp about other dogs), sometimes it's because he's a little uncomfortable (like when you pet his back near the tail/ back legs or sometimes when people pick him up) but he's not aggressively growling, he's just letting you know it's not his preferred place to be touched . Many times it's actually because he's happy - like when he's bouncing around and he jumps on your chest and he's "growling" and grumbling as he does it . At times that's because he's telling you off because he was in his crate or you'd left the room  but other times he just does it.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

One of Mia’s biggest barking times is when we play her beloved “find treaties” game. I lock her in her crate while I hide treats around the house. She goes nuts with excitement and barks her head off while I am hiding them.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> Kodi is like that. He has NO idea what the others are barking at, but feels the need to join in. He is always the last to stop too. He always has to give one more big “woof” after I tell them to stop. HAS to have the last word!


Yesterday I was with my sister at her new daycare center (we're getting it ready to open) and we had Perry, Zadie (Standard poodle) and both Duncan and Finley (scotties). Both Finley and Zadie were protecting us from all of the big bad strangers that would walk by the door. Most of the time when they would bark and run Perry would just run along with them and look out - trying to figure out what they were barking at (but not barking himself), but if the person was still in sight he would bark too


----------

